# Friseur island



## snakemasterpat (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm visiting friseur island tomorrow for four days. I want to get some her ping done and I was wondering where the best her ping locations are on the island. Il have pics up soon of the Australian herps I have came across on my vacation, i I'll also need some help identifying.


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 31, 2010)

Fraser Island? if so get a few dead chooks and sit down next to them... ya will get to see some big laceys!!! 

Her ping?? LOL ( sorry but LOL)


----------



## najanaja (Dec 31, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Fraser Island? if so get a few dead chooks and sit down next to them... ya will get to see some big laceys!!!
> 
> Her ping?? LOL ( sorry but LOL)



or some big Carpet Pythons....

we used to set rats up in about 10 open cages at night and visit the cages every hour or so,, if the rat were gone you knew there was a python in the area...
always the rats were gone,,,once it was a Brown Tree Snake though,, the rest Carpets...

Ps, dont do it at day and near your tent or you will be inviting the eastern Browns to your camp site

---------- Post added 31-Dec-10 at 08:08 PM ----------

ps,,, i hope the is no ''Friseur Island'' or my above Quote is pointless,,,,,,lol


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 31, 2010)

najanaja said:


> [/COLOR]ps,,, i hope the is no ''Friseur Island'' or my above Quote is pointless,,,,,,lol


 
Google says no "Friseur Island" hehe "Her Ping".


----------



## snakemasterpat (Jan 1, 2011)

i know i know, i was on my ipad and I have a limited amount of minutes left so I did not change the mistakes that the ipad word fixer did. I guess according to apple there is no such thing as "herping". thanks for the info though.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm friends with some people who run a Fraser Tour, The Fraser Island Adventure tours. We went and it was awesome. At lunch time we had a BBQ and 3 big Laceys came to visit and licked everyones feet


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 1, 2011)

Some nice adders there also


----------

